# Design of Electrical Services for Bulfdings



## دلاور (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*B. Ribgy "Design of Electrical Services for Buildings" *


Electrical services are a vital and costly component in any modern building. It is essential that construction professionals understand the basic principles of services design. For the updated edition of this well established book the author provides a basic grounding in the design of electrical services. Throughout, the emphasis is on the needs of the design engineer and the book describes methods of design with examples of calculations and techniques of installation.
​
*depositfiles.com *​
​
*uploading.com *​
​
*rapidshare.com *​
​
*letitbit.net *​​


----------



## الـمـهـنـدس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

تشكر عزيزي


----------



## mnci (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب موجود على الامازون لمن اراد شراؤه 
Book Is Found On Amazon For People Who Want To Buy It


----------



## مهند مصطفي سعد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

good for you


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا دلاور


----------



## نزار عكو (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ دلاور


----------



## هندسة قوى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك
:77:​


----------



## علاء الغنام (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هايل كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## walaa10 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## juve211 (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخوي
جاري التحميل


----------



## عناية (6 سبتمبر 2010)

(شكرا اخي ع المجهود ]


----------

